# *Disturbing, warning* 100 Sled Dog Slaughtered



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not against the cull itself, it had to be done.. but my God.. I bet the vet is wishing he gave them a humane death now.
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/0...an-outdoor-adventure-company/?test=latestnews

This is disturbing to any dog lover to read.
http://beta.images.theglobeandmail.com/archive/01159/WorkSafe_BC_Review_1159405a.pdf


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

I read this last night and was heartsick. There were so many other options that should have been explored. To treat these dogs as nothing more than unneeded inventory was beyond disgusting. Even if elimination was the only option, it ought to have been done humanely and I don't considering throat slitting to be humane.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They contacted a vet he refused to do it.. They tried to place dogs, but these are working animals, not something most would want as a pet.. They couldn't afford them by the sounds of it, and if they hadn't culled they probably would have ended up deteriorating slowly, then you'd see them on the news for having sick, starving and dying dogs, and having them seized to be put down in rescues and pounds... Again, it's a shame they had to cull in the first place and I'm not against a merciful death if it has to be done, but:

WHY did he leave the job up to ONE man, who obviously doesn't even know how to put dogs down with a bullet?
WHY did they do it in full view of the rest of the pack? It would have been more work, but they could have taken the dogs elsewhere over several days/weeks and put them down.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

This world is such a sick place. I don't understand how people can even do this. I would have walked away and rather have put a bullet in my own head then have to kill 100 dogs....no way. I am so sick even thinking about it. I couldnt even read it all...absolutely horrible.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

APBTLove said:


> WHY did he leave the job up to ONE man, who obviously doesn't even know how to put dogs down with a bullet?


That's kind of what I was wondering. Did they give this guy a .22 and have him shoot at 40 paces? -


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The 2nd link give a very graphic description of what the man did and went through...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

APBTLove said:


> The 2nd link give a very graphic description of what the man did and went through...


Yeah I read it. Such a waste.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

This was a ridiculous situation, the people in charge simply obtained too many dogs thinking the business would be more popular than it was, it was an irresponsible management decision, and whomever ordered the "culling", may he rot in ****, or better yet die at the hands of an inept firing squad.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> This was a ridiculous situation, the people in charge simply obtained too many dogs thinking the business would be more popular than it was, it was an irresponsible management decision, and whomever ordered the "culling", may he rot in ****, or better yet die at the hands of an inept firing squad.


 
I just finished reading this on CNN. I totally agree. And I hold whoever manages this place responsible. This was horrible, they should have tried to make other arrangements for those dogs. Even if it meant taking a loss, they could have looked into outfits in Alaska to see if they would take them. I'm sure there is plenty of need for sled dogs up there. Better to give the dogs away than slaughter them like that.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sled dogs are a dime a dozen in a lot of places, I can't speak for where they are particularly.. but placing 100 adult working animals who have never been indoors, pets, or companions at all is no mean feat.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

APBTLove said:


> Sled dogs are a dime a dozen in a lot of places, I can't speak for where they are particularly.. but placing 100 adult working animals who have never been indoors, pets, or companions at all is no mean feat.


I can understand that. Reminds me of when I was a teenager growing up in a ranching community. There was a huge terrible drought and a lot of peoples' ponds dried up. Many ranchers couldn't afford to buy food and water for hundreds of cattle, and it would cost them more to ship them to market than what they were bringing at auction. So they just shot them and buried them. Those old ranchers are a lot more competent though. I don't remember anybody running out of ammo halfway through and having to slit their throats, or missing and just wounding the poor things. 

A large-caliber hunting rifle or pistol at close range to the head will take care of just about anything. There's no excuse for those dogs suffering the way they did.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The area where this happened does not have particularly harsh winters - the dogs would have been brought in specifically for the tourist trade, rather than being commonly kept as pets or for sledding races. 

It just makes me sick -


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I read that article today as well. I honestly don't know anything about that particular breed, but if they were working dogs and not suitable for pets, is there no organization out there somewhere that helps dogs like that?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It doesn't sound like they tried very hard to place the dogs before killing them: 100 Dogs In Canada Killed After Business Slows : NPR


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe the HSUS is trying to now ban sled dog tours in light of this - what do they think will happen to the current hundreds/thousands of dogs being used for this?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I understand the need for a cull and I understand baby seal clubbing (even though they're adorable)... but we need to find a way to regulate how any animal can be euthanized. 
If one started a charity to raise money for ethical euthenasia clinics, I bet people would be outraged.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax's Mom said:


> If one started a charity to raise money for ethical euthenasia clinics, I bet people would be outraged.


Years ago _Horse Illustrated_ published an article on how to humanely euthanize your horse if the worst happened and you were somewhere you couldn't get to a vet. I always thought that was extremely courageous of them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It's a very relevant issue that anyone aquiring an animal for any reason should think about. 
Canada constitutes 30% of the earth's surface and only has a population of 30 million people. Unless you live near one of the capital cities, there is a large chance that vet care or a rescue organization for certain animals will be unavailable or very expensive to get to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I could not read all of the dissertation. 

The man lives there, and cares for the dogs 24/7. Maybe he has a family too. When it is your job, and your home is tied up in your job, and your family needs a place to stay etc, you cannot just tell your boss "No." or walk away. 

Those people were going to kill those dogs with him or without him. I do not blame him for doing it. But, I think that the owners did not manage this properly. Putting a dog down who is sick or injured, well, I can see that, and no it should not be any more pain or any more scarey for the dog than going to the vet to euthanize them. 

But the blood alone, dogs can smell blood and death. They did know what was happening. 

How grusome. I will have nightmares just reading through that case.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

And the thing is they were not just dogs to the guy, he clearly had named them and this was part of the reason for his mental trauma, these dogs were victims of the ultimate betrayal, can you even begin to imagine the trauma of shooting and causing the suffering of an animal that had bonded with you? The whole situation was a catastophe and didn't have to happen.


----------

